# hey everyone



## aftercollegecar34 (Aug 25, 2010)

well im in the process of selling my 300whp neon to finish paying for college. I have three semesters left and il have a B.a in finance. Anyways when i graduate Iwant to buy an s14 project car to swap an rb26 motor and make it awd. Any tips, suggestions about this let me know what you all think.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A tremendous amount of work and expense to make it AWD. Not worth the effort.


----------

